# Got stuck in the snow, floored it in reverse to free myself. Did I damage my transmission?



## xenon-3 (Jan 14, 2009)

Long story short, I pulled into a driveway that had a downward slope to it and got stuck in the snow because the driveway hadn't been shoveled. I shifted into reverse and floored it for about 30-45 seconds to free myself.

Could I have damaged my CVT transmission in any way by doing this?

My car is a 2013 Maxima.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Probably not, as long as your fluid was reasonably healthy. Have a dealer read the CVT-A and CVT-B values for the trans using CONSULT3+ and check for codes while you're in there. I'm not sure if other code readers can access the -A and -B values, but they represent the number of times the fluid has gone over-temperature. If they're both zero then you've done no harm. Most codes will light the MIL but a few won't, including "judder" codes. Like the -A and -B values, those aren't part of the regular OBD-II stream and may not be accessible to a cheap reader.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The first question I would ask is why are you asking? Meaning, are you having problems with your CVT since this incident happened or are you just concerned that you could have, but you are not experiencing any problems? If you aren't experiencing any problems, I wouldn't be too concerned about it.


----------

